

Ask HN: Is their a site that exists purely of ideas for websites, apps, etc? - bluetidepro

Is there a site out there that just lists ideas for websites, apps, etc? Sometimes I have creative blocks for weekend projects and it would be cool to find ideas out there then use those found ideas to make something.
======
creamyhorror
Not about websites, but cool anyway:

<http://www.halfbakery.com/>

------
ideaoverload
<http://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis>

------
jcktt
thanks for the links guys. we are actually working on a website to allow
anyone publish ideas and connect with others who would like to contribute to
it. we've launched a prototype two weeks ago : <http://gullibear.com/> and a
new version is on its way. would be the sort of site you thought of ?

------
will_work4tears
<http://theinternetwishlist.com/> sort of fits the bill...

~~~
bluetidepro
Yeah, that site isn't too bad. I wish it was a bit more complex, however, with
sorting or filtering features! Thanks for the link, though!

